

Lost in America: Still No Phone Service After Hurricane Sandy - tanglesome
http://spectrum.ieee.org/podcast/telecom/wireless/lost-in-america-still-no-phone-service-after-hurricane-sandy

======
lsaferite
How is this situation NOT a big deal???

I mean, these people don't even have access to 911 at this point (without a
cell phone).

